# MECCA | Abraj Kudai Towers | 230m | 755ft | 45 fl | 180m x 10 | 591ft x 10 | 35 fl x 2 | 30 fl x 8 | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*NAME*: Abraj Kudai Towers
*HEIGHT & FLOORS*: 
T1A - 180m - 35 fl
T1B - 180m - 35 fl
T2A - 180m - 30 fl
T2B - 180m - 30 fl
T3A - 180m - 30 fl
T3B - 180m - 30 fl
T4A - 180m - 30 fl
T4B - 180m - 30 fl
T5A - 180m - 30 fl
T5B - 180m - 30 fl
T6A&T6B - 230m - 45 fl
*USE*: Residential, Retail
*STARTED*: 2014
*FINISHED*: 2017

*Construction updates*


mecca moon said:


> *2014/09/12*


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

this building is a bit underrated....


----------



## 孟天宝 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, four helicopters landing pads? 

Where is it in relation to the Masjid al-Haram and the Abraj al-Bait? I can see it being a nice compliment to them.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

孟天宝;121728579 said:


> Wow, four helicopters landing pads?
> 
> Where is it in relation to the Masjid al-Haram and the Abraj al-Bait? I can see it being a nice compliment to them.


This plot is 1.7km south from Abraj al Bait.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Crazy Project :nuts:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that Saudi Arabia, and Dubai, are building in their own style and not copying the west.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hum


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing project. I love how Mecca has its own unique modern style that is really representing its cultural heritage and importance by touching on traditional architecture. some people think it's kitsch, but I love it so much and hope they can continue with these kinds of buildings with the same style and color. They will compliment each other really nicely.


----------



## Scrapernab2 (Sep 24, 2010)

This was in the news today. Headlines said 10,000 hotel rooms...

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/21/travel/abraj-kudai-mecca-largest-hotel-feat/index.html


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

It's an absolute monstrosity what the Saudis have done to Mecca.

It's become nothing more than another Las Vegas minus the casinos. I love how Muslims think building useless tall skyscrapers and putting bright shinny lights on them equates to being "modern" and "civilised". Just goes to show how out of touch with reality the Muslim world is today. 

I don't know how much of historic Ottoman Mecca the Saudis have destroyed, but they've done a wonderful job in destroying the sanctity of the Kaaba. So remember the next time you go for Hajj and want inner peace, be sure to drop on by the Victoria's Secret lingerie shop to buy your wifey a thong...followed up by a trip to Burger King to have a whopper. Can't climb Mount Arafat on an empty stomach now can we.

Disgusting. -_-


----------



## SkyLinePana (Apr 28, 2015)

Mecca will soon be for the rich only. No poor muslim will be allowed to lay eyes on the big cube anymore.


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

Mecca modern projects could hardly get any tackier...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

2016, 18th January



nooreng said:


> via @findmubeen


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

any updates?


----------

